# Academy for Admission Exam Prep.



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

Salam all!

I wanted to know if Joining an Academy for Admission exam prep for NUST and UHS is necessary? 
Also, for all the Sceince Subjects i have to go through the FSc books. But what about the 30 MCQs English Paper? Where do i prepare that from?


----------



## shoaib ali (Oct 31, 2009)

academy waste the time ,self studies is much better than to join an academy 
ya for all the science subject you have to go through fsc books

English portion may b divided in to 
1-Analogies
2-synonyms
3-Antonyms
4-preposition
5-sentence structure etc

well in my poor opinion u have to concern the MCAT book by DOGAR SON for english section

vocabulary matter in these entrance test for English section , u can go through High frequency words in WRITING SAT , it i ll help u


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

Academies will RIP YOU OFF and literally rob your of your cash. Unless you're certain you need actual HELP I'd stay clear of them. You're better off getting a tutor, which you can find at the medical colleges. They usually pin up notices on notice boards and stuff.


----------



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

Um. Guys the NUST exam is on 17? Can i do this thing; give the UHS exam on 20 and apply through this exam to RMC?

Also, do i really have to study for English? I don't have the specific book mentioned above.


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

Aminah Latif said:


> Um. Guys the NUST exam is on 17? Can i do this thing; give the UHS exam on 20 and apply through this exam to RMC?
> 
> Also, do i really have to study for English? I don't have the specific book mentioned above.


If you've studied in an English-medium school then the English section shouldn't be a problem, they're essentially testing for comprehension. The test includes "Antonym", "Anology", and "One-Word Substitutions". Even if you haven't studied in an English-medium school, if your English is good, you shouldn't have a problem at all. As for applying to RMC, don't you have to write the UHS EE and then wait for the result before applying? #confused


----------



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

TheDoc said:


> If you've studied in an English-medium school then the English section shouldn't be a problem, they're essentially testing for comprehension. The test includes "Antonym", "Anology", and "One-Word Substitutions". Even if you haven't studied in an English-medium school, if your English is good, you shouldn't have a problem at all. As for applying to RMC, don't you have to write the UHS EE and then wait for the result before applying? #confused


Can i apply in *AMC* _without_ giving the NUST exam; and only with the UHS/MCAT score?

Edit: My bad, i meant AMC; not RMC in the post you quoted.


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

Aminah Latif said:


> Can i apply in *AMC* _without_ giving the NUST exam; and only with the UHS/MCAT score?
> 
> Edit: My bad, i meant AMC; not RMC in the post you quoted.


Admission to AMC is through Army Selection Centers which is based on entry test examination held by the college followed by routine military procedures before fully enlisting candidates in Pakistan Army.

The NUST, with which the college is now affiliated, holds a separate enterance exam for its students which are not enrolled in the army and study as paying students.

The Paying Cadets are selected directly by the GHQ.

_Foreign student selections are also made by the GHQ and the Ministry of Defence._


----------



## shoaib ali (Oct 31, 2009)

Aminah Latif said:


> Can i apply in *AMC* _without_ giving the NUST exam; and only with the UHS/MCAT score?
> 
> Edit: My bad, i meant AMC; not RMC in the post you quoted.


yes one can get Admission in AMC without taking the NUST test 
the selection is made by army selection center ,they conduct there own test
this year (2010) the test was scheduled from 1st jun to 10th jun , it sort of online test 

BEST OF LUCK


----------



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

It was conducted in June?!


----------



## shoaib ali (Oct 31, 2009)

Aminah Latif said:


> It was conducted in June?!


yes they had conducted their ( AMC) test from 1st jun to 10 jun , i have passed the test and also medical fitness test , now waiting for call later for interview, n bla bla bla :happy:


----------



## fairy12 (Feb 23, 2009)

shoaib congrtz for passing


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

shoaib ali said:


> yes they had conducted their ( AMC) test from 1st jun to 10 jun , i have passed the test and also medical fitness test , now waiting for call later for interview, n bla bla bla :happy:


I've heard quite a bit about the "medical fitness" test...lol...or maybe those are just Army cadets.

#happy -> #baffled -> #shocked -> #dull -> #confused


----------



## shoaib ali (Oct 31, 2009)

fairy12 said:


> shoaib congrtz for passing


thanks alot ! :happy:



TheDoc said:


> I've heard quite a bit about the "medical fitness" test...lol...or maybe those are just Army cadets.
> 
> #happy -> #baffled -> #shocked -> #dull -> #confused



medical fitness test for AMC includes only eyesight , weight and height nathing else:happy:


----------

